# what would this look like



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

at/a B/B cch/ch D/D

Im guessing some sort of mock fox with some sort of points maby?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Shaded, streaky; might show points, points might be blackish...

Hmm....streaky grayish with some points and belly that doesn't know whether to be fox or tan, say creamish with a hint of peach...


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

PPVallhunds said:


> at/a B/B cch/ch D/D
> 
> Im guessing some sort of mock fox with some sort of points maby?


This is a burmese fox.
B/* and D/* means black. Try to learn the basics.

*Chilloutarea Mousery* 
We introduced Tricolor & Merle to Europe and breed dark Recessive Red


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I actually have one! They look like this:



















He was from an outcross I did to get chunkier type in my silver foxes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are the gift that keeps on giving aren't you, Roland? Santa wants you at the North Pole, Roland. Go! go now!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Roland said:


> B/* and D/* means black. Try to learn the basics.


Yes Roland i do know B/* means not choc and D/* means not blue so would be black, i do know the basics thank you i took genetics in college, i put them like B/B D/D as i know they dont carry choc or blue, and if i kept it down as B/* in my records i may forget that as i only use the * if i dont know if the mouse carrys something else, so that way i know exactly who carrys what. Thanks again though


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the photos Sarah, im thinking of at some point putting one of my siam girls with either a fox or chin to work on getting better ears and wanted to know what to expect and wasnt sure what burmese would look like with tan gene  
so looks exactly like a fox with points then.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

It IS a fox...it doesn't just "look like" a fox...any c-diluted mouse with the tan gene IS fox. Fox is not a color, it is a marking. c^ch/c^h is just burmese fox. SarahY's burmese are fairly dark...burmese can vary widely in shade from basically beige to nearly black with darker points...sometimes the points are barely darker than the body and difficult to see.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

> Fox is not a color, it is a marking.


It's actually called a 'livery', along with tan and Siamese/Himalayan points  A livery is non-variable, ie a tan is always tan on the belly, but markings vary.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

In the US we don't have the term livery, and I actually had never heard of it at all (in relation to animals) before your post...lol


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is why she's the mod!

*with a small tug of the forelock*


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> You are the gift that keeps on giving aren't you, Roland? Santa wants you at the North Pole, Roland. Go! go now!


Mousestress, I could send a comment for sure, but do not want to... You seem to be not the person of my choice, but perhaps you think to be Santa.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
So Roland.... I have a bet with one of my RL friends, would you say you are above the age of 35?

Thank you SarahY for the new word to add to my vocab, just wanted to say I hadn't heard of it prior, and glad to know of it. : )


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Having stated that he's been mousing since 1983, and that's 29 years ago, I'd argue he's quite obviously over 35. Aside from that, the website makes it quite clear.

And, indeed! I'd not heard of "livery" used in that way before. You are a veritable fount of information, *SarahY*! The word will make my explanations of mouse genetics a little easier to follow, as there are so many things otherwise called "markings", but I'd rather use that word for the results you get from piebald, splashed, variegated, roan, merle, and, by inclusion, tricolor. That way, points and bellies can have a different word. Or were any of those liveries, too?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: Thank you! It's an old fashioned term, but it's so much clearer to use a word other than 'markings' to describe those things. Yes, all those you listed, Laigae, are markings. Splashed is also a marking not a livery as, although it's colour on colour, the splashes are variable and can appear anywhere in any pattern. A livery is pretty fixed with no variation in the placement of colour.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

*MOD NOTE:* Roland, please stop reposting messages that mods have removed. This has been moved to the admin area for discussion and any further attempts to repost will be deleted.


----------

